# Anyone know anything about pottery?



## Tyodra (May 4, 2018)

Just wondering if anyone is at all familiar with throwing clay. I wanted to know if a hand powered turntable spins fast enough to work.
Ive been playing around with handmade things, but I'd really like a wheel. Theyre just so dang expensive.


----------



## dsmythe (Apr 21, 2013)

Tyodra said:


> Just wondering if anyone is at all familiar with throwing clay. I wanted to know if a hand powered turntable spins fast enough to work.
> Ive been playing around with handmade things, but I'd really like a wheel. Theyre just so dang expensive.


I know I may sound like Captain Obvious....but have you looked on YOUTUBE yet? My wife is a crocheter and has learned a lot about the equipment used there. I would also bet there are some great instructions and reviews. I would even venture that there would be instructions to build your own. Don't think that you could not do it. If you are interested in pottery you must be quite creative. I used to work with a man who does a LOT of pottery, southernfiredpottery is his website if you could get on his page he could offer a lot of help, he is really one of the finest people I have ever known. Look him up. Dsmythe


----------



## StL.Ed (Mar 6, 2011)

I've never heard of a hand powered turntable for pottery, but I have seen kick wheels. Seems that hand powered wheels would take your hands off the clay too much?
The pottery kick wheel typically has a large bottom wheel (often concrete) providing mass to stabilize the spin speed.




There are various plans and instructions on-line for DIY wheels.


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

Tyodra said:


> Just wondering if anyone is at all familiar with throwing clay. I wanted to know if a hand powered turntable spins fast enough to work.
> Ive been playing around with handmade things, but I'd really like a wheel. Theyre just so dang expensive.


Pottery doesn't need a fast wheel, or any wheel at all. The faster wheels speed up production. You work at the pace the wheel allows. Power just keeps you from wearing out. Or growing muscles.

Without a wheel, expect a less than perfectly round item and you'll be happy.

Jeff


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Foot powered wheels existed before electricity. 

https://pin.it/vlwzkdqpvmltd7


----------



## potteryguy2016 (Jan 18, 2016)

Tyodra said:


> Just wondering if anyone is at all familiar with throwing clay. I wanted to know if a hand powered turntable spins fast enough to work.
> Ive been playing around with handmade things, but I'd really like a wheel. Theyre just so dang expensive.


I've been a potter since 1984 and yes a hand wheel (slow wheel) will work, just differently than a kick or treadle wheel. Try using a stick inserted into slots on opposite sides of the wheel to spin it faster. You might look up a guy named Shoji Hamada and see how his worked in Japan. I think he died 30 years ago but his wheel was hand powered.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)




----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

You'll need plenty of air since making pottery throws up a lot of dust. I would recommend wearing a mask and plan to do frequent clean ups once done making one.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Yup - kick wheels. Pottery is a huge learning curve when you consider learning to make your own glazes and firing. I did that years ago, when I had access to a kiln. The cost of buying one stopped me.


----------

